

NeverBlock, much faster IO for Ruby - qhoxie
http://oldmoe.blogspot.com/2008/08/neverblock-much-faster-io-for-ruby.html

======
qhoxie
This looks like a really impressive boost. The usage seems like it could be
simplified, but the performance is definitely there.

